# Atoll Lighter Warranty



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever had to use the "unconditional lifetime warranty" on these lighters? I have one that my brother bought me for Christmas, and it worked flawlessly for 3 years, but now it's falling apart on me. I've googled, but can't find contact info for the manufacturer.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

I've never owned an Atoll lighter but I know that the brand changed to Cyril Brizard a while ago

Brizard and Co. - Fine living accessories

good luck I hope they still honor the warranty


----------

